# Do You Remember When?



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2013)

All the girls had ugly gym uniforms?

It took five minutes for the TV to warm up?

Your mom wore nylons that came in two pieces?

Laundry detergent had free glasses and dishes in each box?

Watching the submarine races and couples went steady?

You would reach into a muddy gutter to get a penny?

Race issues meant who could run the fastest and mistakes were corrected by simply calling, Do Over?

Eating Kool-aid powder right out of the package, swimming in a creek, bike rides and games that ended with a double dog dare? 

Many, many more but it just feels good to say I remember when.......


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2013)

Pappy said:


> All the girls had ugly gym uniforms?



I remember when we ALL had ugly ones/



> It took five minutes for the TV to warm up?



OH yes! I used to crawl around the back to peek inside and watch the tubes start to glow.



> Your mom wore nylons that came in two pieces?



Don't remember my Mom ever wearing nylons - must be a Freudian thing.



> Laundry detergent had free glasses and dishes in each box?



Don't remember that one.



> Watching the submarine races and couples went steady?



I ... don't think I've ever watched a submarine race. Don't couples still go steady these days?



> You would reach into a muddy gutter to get a penny?



I remember that well.



> Race issues meant who could run the fastest and mistakes were corrected by simply calling, Do Over?



Yup.



> Eating Kool-aid powder right out of the package, swimming in a creek, bike rides and games that ended with a double dog dare?



Everything but swimming in a creek - the only one we had was badly polluted.



Great list!


----------



## Katybug (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember it all except the swimming in the creek, sub races and muddy gutter.  I'm sure guys my age would remember that tho.  I didn't eat sweets even as a child and didn't eat the Kool-Aid, but all my friends did.


----------



## Daisy (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember many of those things that were listed. We used glasses and dishes from boxes of Duz detergent that had a wheat pattern. We also collected iced tea glasses from jars of Bama jelly. There were no ridges around the rim. Instead of unscrewing the lids, we used the round end of a church key to lift it off. The ice we used in our glasses came from metal ice trays that had a lever you pulled to loosen the ice from the tray.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember each and every one of them and it seems like it was in a very different life time long, long ago.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 28, 2013)

_Oh D i used to love watching them_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 28, 2013)

Submarine racing ? I have never even heard of such a thing until right now.
 Since it would be pretty hard to watch a submarine race, I am assuming that it must have been referring to sitting somewhere and looking at the water, maybe ?  Or underwater swimming races ? 

We actually did have submarines in Lake Pend Oreille, and would sometimes see them when we were driving across the Long Bridge over the lake. There were often big logs floating down the river as well, so I always looked closely to try and tell which one i was seeing. When it suddenly disappeared underwater and didn't reappear, it was a pretty safe guess that it was a sub from Farragut Naval Base. 
Most of the rest of these, I DO remember, including the awful PE uniforms. The worst part to me was having to wear a dress to school every single day. How I hated that !  I would hurry home after school and change into my jeans and tenneys.

I was not allowed to swim there, but there was a creek that the boys would swim in, and jump off the railroad trestle into the water. Since it was only boys, they sometimes skinny dipped there, too.
 The  rest of the kids walked down to the beach on Lake Pend Oreille, and swam there, and it was an awesome beach. 

We got the free dishes and cups from detergent, the pretty gold ones from Quaker Oats, and gas stations sometimes gave away dish sets, a piece each week or two.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 28, 2013)

_You will get to know Dbeyats dry sense of humour, he is pulling your leg HFL _


----------



## Anne (Aug 28, 2013)

I remember a lot of those too.   We also got green stamps to collect for whatever we wanted in the catalog....many years later, a group of us collected coupons from raleigh cigaretts and ended up cashing them in for things; one I remember was a meat slicer.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2013)

And, nearly everyone's mom was home when the kids got home from school.

When a quarter was a big allowance.

When all the gas stations had FREE air.

Catching fireflies could happily occupy an entire evening.

Before TV and the radio was your entertainment.


----------



## terra (Aug 29, 2013)

I remember when we didn't own a new fangled fridge... we had an Ice-chest which kinda looked like a fridge except that it took a huge block of ice that we bought two or three times per week.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_Yep we had an icechest too Terra, and we had the old green Kooka stove do you remember them_


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_ Our hot water system in the bathroom was a shocker, you turned the lighter thing out , lit it then turned it back into the unit, half the time it would go !!!BANG!!! and scare hell out of me, i had 3 brothers and we all had to bath in the same water, my youngest brother peed in it yuk_


----------



## terra (Aug 29, 2013)

Sure do Jillaroo.... I reckon everyone owned one of those green & cream Kooka stoves.

Wish I had one now 'cos they're worth quite a bit as a collectable.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_That's the one gosh that brings back a lot of memories, thanks_


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_ Do you remember when we used to pay for the radio licence.
And we didn't have airconditioning yet we never complained much about the heat, we didn't have a fan either_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> We got the free dishes and cups from detergent, the pretty gold ones from Quaker Oats, and gas stations sometimes gave away dish sets, a piece each week or two.




Yes, the free gifts and prizes that came with purchases were _really nice_!  Like the prizes in cereal boxes that were actually worth something.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2013)

Curious ...   everyone who has grandchildren ... have you made a keepsake journal for them?  
I know they  make some very nice .. 'Do you Remember Grandma/Grandpa When Journals', if you don't make your own. .   
These are a wonderful gift to pass down,  for them to treasure,  in this quickly changing world that we live in.

http://grandparents.about.com/od/booksaboutgrandparenting/gr/Grandma-Do-You-Remember-When.htm


----------



## pchinvegas (Aug 29, 2013)

The dreaded day when you had to defrost the freezer, Hot water, hair dryer, chippin away at the ice. That was HELL !


----------



## That Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

Watching the submarine races . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Watching the submarine races . . .



OOOoooh, okay! Never heard it referred to as such up until now. Boy, learn something new every day!

We just used to call it "necking" or "parking". Gosh, it's _terrible_ being so virginal on this forum ... :angel: 

They actually had a stove named a Kooka? An _Early_ Kooka?!? Wow. Did they come out with a Late Kooka later on? Or one with a clamp-down lid - a Pressure Kooka?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_*Sssshhh Phil you will let our secret out *_


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> OOOoooh, okay! Never heard it referred to as such up until now. Boy, learn something new every day!
> 
> We just used to call it "necking" or "parking". Gosh, it's _terrible_ being so virginal on this forum ... :angel:
> 
> They actually had a stove named a Kooka? An _Early_ Kooka?!? Wow. Did they come out with a Late Kooka later on? Or one with a clamp-down lid - a Pressure Kooka?



Pressure Kooka. Thanks for the laugh, Phil.my Grandma had one of those. Blew the damn top right off and scared the crap out of everyone.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_ That reminds me, does anyone make their own Ginger beer, years ago we made a large batch and had some sitting in the kitchen and the rest in the garage, we had an athletic event for the weekend  and when we came home there was ginger beer all over the kitchen and the glass had exploded with such force it had embedded into the cupboards and ceiling, what a mess so hubby took the rest out onto the back lawn and one by one he let them off, they almost took off like a rocket it looks so funny, needless to say we never made Ginger beer again.
            While we are on remembering, hubby was out mowing the backyard while my daughter and myself were sitting inside watching, every so often the wheels would fall off the mower and Ian would put them back on and continue mowing, this happened quite a few times and we were laughing so much we didn't see him come inside,we had to explain why we were laughing and then he saw the funny side of it, i had a nickname for him Cyryl as we was a very methodical person and everything had to be just right, so to us this was hilarious._


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 2, 2013)

_ I remember when you bought a bottle of cream, it would go off after a couple of days. 
 Also buying icecream in a small block wrapped in cardboard neopolitan was what Dad always bought.
 I remember sitting down for sunday roast with the family when i was very young.
Using a bottle with holes punched in the lid to shake on the clothes to make it easier to iron them.
We never had canned dog & cat food it was always raw meat _


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2013)

When I was in grade school, we could buy little glass bottles of milk for 3 cents. The cream was always at the top and we would make sure not to shake the bottle to mix it up. Usually the teachers supplied the cookies.


----------



## Sid (Sep 5, 2013)

"Making out"   Any body remember "Pitching Woo"


----------



## Sid (Sep 5, 2013)

Pappy,I thought them white gym shorts was cute,still do. Well to be honest anything that showed/s that much leg was/is cute.


----------



## Dee63 (Sep 5, 2013)

I remember the ugly gym uniforms, omg! Grade 9 and we had only 5 mins to change into them and out of them. My friend and i would leave our slips on and tuck them under the elastic of the bloomers, hoping the slip would not come down! needless to say, we got caught a few times! To make it worse, we had to run around the block in these ugly uniforms! 
I also remember my mom getting free glasses in that washing detergent, and i, too, used to eat the kool-aid powder right from the package....
Was fun going down memory lane, i remember when , thanks for a great post!


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 5, 2013)

_*Pappy in Australia we were all given the small bottles of milk at school free by the government*_:bowknot:


----------



## Bee (Sep 5, 2013)

We had the free milk in the U.K. as well, it was delivered in crates and left outside and in the winter time it would have lumps of ice in it.


----------



## Dee63 (Sep 5, 2013)

yes, i remember being given that free milk in grade school too


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2013)

Ice? Looxyerry!!!

Our milk was always warm because it was delivered early and stood in the sun for about 3 hours.
I drank it nevertheless but some kids jacked up.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2013)

Sid said:
			
		

> "Making out"   Any body remember "Pitching Woo"



We called it 'pashing'.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 5, 2013)

Before the Submarine Racing there was the local Sydney term of "watching the luminous sharks in the Leichhardt Canal"

(It was an open, usually dry,  stormwater drain and popular nocturnal parking spot.)

That warmly fermenting, freely mandatory milk! aaaghhhh.   Ranked with child abuse I reckon.  We didn't have the option, it was drink it or front up at the principal's office.  
We had to drink it standing out on the asphalt where any 'spilled' would show up and had to hand in an empty bottle before being dismissed!

 It did give me an early lesson in free enterprise though.  There was a big fat kid who would drink it for you for a penny if you could do a switch without the teacher spotting you.  Sadly most of us couldn't afford his services, 5pc a week was half our Saturday movie money!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 5, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Before the Submarine Racing there was the local Sydney term of "watching the luminous sharks in the Leichhardt Canal"
> 
> (It was an open, usually dry,  stormwater drain and popular nocturnal parking spot.)



... because romance in the Outback is SO much better in a sewer. layful:

I take it the folks that named that spot weren't professional slogan writers ...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2013)

Leichhardt is a Sydney suburb named after the explorer Ludwig Liechhardt
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/may/31/what-really-happened-ludwig-leichhardt


----------



## terra (Sep 6, 2013)

I was raised in Leichhardt in the 1940s to 1950s.  It was a tough, working class area where mainly the not-so-rich people lived.  
These days, it's expensive and trendy.... even the most tiny & modest house costs over one million dollars.

BTW Diwundrin,  it was Hawthorne Canal and I spent much of my youth there.


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 8, 2013)

Fill in the blanks 
01. After the Lone Ranger saved the day and rode off into the sunset, the grateful citizens would ask, Who was that masked man? Invariably, someone would answer, I don't know, but he left this behind. What did he leave behind?________________.
02. When the Beatles first came to the U.S. In early 1964, we all watched them on The ____ ___________ Show.
03. 'Get your kicks, __ _________ _______.'
04. 'The story you are about to see is true. The names have been changed to ___________________.'
05. 'In the jungle, the mighty jungle, ________________.'
06. After the Twist, The Mashed Potato, and the Watusi, we 'danced' under a stick that was lowered as low as we could go in a dance called the '_____________.'
07. Nestle's makes the very best . .. . . _______________.'
08. Satchmo was America 's 'Ambassador of Goodwill.' Our parents shared this great jazz trumpet player with us. His name was _________________.
09. What takes a licking and keeps on ticking? _______________.
10. Red Skeleton's hobo character was named __________________ and Red always ended his television show by saying, 'Good Night, and '________ ________... '
11. Some Americans who protested the Vietnam War did so by burning their______________.
12. The cute little car with the engine in the back and the trunk in the front was called the VW. What other names did it go by? ____________ &_______________.
13. In 1971, singer Don MacLean sang a song about, 'the day the music died.' This was a tribute to ___________________.
14. We can remember the first satellite placed into orbit. The Russians did it. It was called ___________________.
15. One of the big fads of the late 50's and 60's was a large plastic ring that we twirled around our waist. It was called the __________ ______________.
16. Remember LS/MFT _____ _____/_____ _____ _____?
17. Hey Kids! What time is it? It's _____ ______ _____!
18. Who knows what secrets lie in the hearts of men? The _____ Knows!
19. There was a song that came out in the 60's that was "a grave yard smash". It's name was the ______ ______!
20. Alka Seltzer used a "boy with a tablet on his head" as it's Logo/Representative. What was the boy's name? ________

(does anyone remember playing horsechestnuts?)


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

1. Silver bullet
2. Ed Sullivan
3. On Route 66
4. The innocent 
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight
6. Limbo
7. Chocolate
8. Louis Armstrong
9. Timex
10. Freddie the Freeloader; God Bless
11. Draft Cards!
12. Beatle, Bug
13. Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and The Big Bopper
14. Sputnik
15. Hula Hoop
16. Luck Strike Means Fine Tobacco
17. It's Howdy Doody Time
18. Shadow
19. Monster Mash
20. Speedy

Wow, I flew through those and think I nailed it!

But, have no memory of playing Horsechestnuts...


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 22, 2013)

WW2 Food Rations

http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/food.htm


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 22, 2013)

Horsechestnuts... 
We never heard of "conkers", which looks to be the common name..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6IpVZZlR9s&noredirect=1

We lived in a mostly English community in Rhode island, and guess that's where the game came from...
Jimmy Peacock was the legendary Horsechestnuts champion at Fairlawn Elementary, with a 20'er  (kingers)... We learned his secret after the fall season game was over... he baked the nut, and then shellacked it.  A  big tree in the schoolyard provided the ammunition.  Circa 1945.


----------



## nan (Sep 22, 2013)

I can remember as a toddler aged 4  the ABC news theme tune,and today it is still played when the news comes on.


----------

